# Winter MADS meeting



## ggazonas

With my frog room just about completed I'm thinking about having a frog meet sometime in February. I'm open to any dates.


----------



## scoy

Cant wait to see it!


----------



## carola1155

I'm in any time except presidents weekend.


----------



## Judy S

Never been to one...may have to experience it... do the "noobs" have to get a bucket of cold water or Gatorade dumped on them...or do shooters???


----------



## jckee1

I'm up for it. Always a fun time.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

I am in,unless its Superbowl Sunday! Especially if the Ravens make it there again! Ravens/Eagles,that would be nice Judy,if you are going to do the shooters for being a noob,you can catch a ride with me Love to see your finished frogroom-i didnt realize it wasnt finished last meeting!
Ron


----------



## pa.walt

Judy S said:


> Never been to one...may have to experience it... do the "noobs" have to get a bucket of cold water or Gatorade dumped on them...or do shooters???


judy you have to eat some flies from a culture then lick a frog AND then you do a shooter


----------



## ggazonas

Superbowl weekend and Presidents weekend are out....so it will be either one of the other two. Let me know what weekend sounds better. Also Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Judy S

PAWALT....at last...I'm being understood....


that was pretty funny.....


----------



## pa.walt

also as usual have to remember the big day at hamburg in February. which would be on a Saturday. 
wasn't last year the meeting was held on a sunday.


----------



## oddlot

I don't know if Kim can make it but I will try as usual.


----------



## Dendrobati

If you could tolerate a couple of Northerners, we'd like to attend. Its probably an 8+ hour drive each way for us so we have a fairly inflexible schedule. Please don't plan around us, but if it was scheduled on 2-1, 2-15, or 3-1, we could make it. 

Brad


----------



## Julio

hope i can make it depending on the Date


----------



## SMenigoz

George,
I was going to suggest a meeting at my place in the early spring (yes, I'm ready to try it again) but think a visit to your place is a fantastic option.
Dates to avoid: Superbowl, our (wife) xmas gift of trip to caribbean- date TBD, any long term forcasted snowstorms...
Scott


----------



## Julio

We can have 2 meetings Scott!


----------



## Tricolor

Is there a date set on this meet. I would like to try to make it. Thanks John


----------



## Judy S

well...we don't have to set aside playoff or Superbowl dates.....damn


----------



## carola1155

Judy S said:


> well...we don't have to set aside playoff or Superbowl dates.....damn


what are you talking about? you're coming down to Philly! we're still in it (well... for now)

Though I don't think it would be the end of the world to have a frog meeting in the afternoon like usual on the day of the superbowl (unless of course George is hosting a party, which would be crazy). The game doesn't start till 6:20. Just might be tough for the people traveling long distances if they really wanna see the game.


----------



## Judy S

gees...take that knife out...ah----but wait: we're still in it (well... for now)


----------



## oddlot

carola1155 said:


> what are you talking about? you're coming down to Philly! we're still in it (well... for now)
> 
> Though I don't think it would be the end of the world to have a frog meeting in the afternoon like usual on the day of the superbowl (unless of course George is hosting a party, which would be crazy). The game doesn't start till 6:20. Just might be tough for the people traveling long distances if they really wanna see the game.



Your dreaming!They have gone as far as they're going to go(like usual ) maybe next lifetime


----------



## radiata

oddlot said:


> Your dreaming!They have gone as far as they're going to go(like usual ) maybe next lifetime


Lou...

Say it isn't true... I root by proximity, and the Giants and Jets are out, out, out...

I have nothing against Romo or Orton, but you just gotta love what the Eagles did to ol' Jerral Jones.

Any besides, Chip is a real wild-card!

Bob


----------



## Julio

Super Bowl Sunday should be ruled out for sure with the Super Bowl in town traffic would be insane to say the least


----------



## oddlot

radiata said:


> Lou...
> 
> Say it isn't true... I root by proximity, and the Giants and Jets are out, out, out...
> 
> I have nothing against Romo or Orton, but you just gotta love what the Eagles did to ol' Jerral Jones.
> 
> Any besides, Chip is a real wild-card!
> 
> Bob



Sorry Bob,It's true I'm just saying, they haven't been able to seal the deal.......oh yeah foreverFor me it's Giants all the way,But they are out fishing and golfing this year.Peyton's gonna do it this year.


I agree with Julio,with the game at Giants stadium,Superbowl day is definitely not a good idea.


----------



## oddlot

carola1155 said:


> what are you talking about? you're coming down to Philly! we're still in it (well... for now)
> 
> Though I don't think it would be the end of the world to have a frog meeting in the afternoon like usual on the day of the superbowl (unless of course George is hosting a party, which would be crazy). The game doesn't start till 6:20. Just might be tough for the people traveling long distances if they really wanna see the game.





oddlot said:


> Your dreaming!They have gone as far as they're going to go(like usual ) maybe next lifetime



Sorry Tom but the Eagles suck,and the superbowless curse continues


----------



## carola1155

Hey... I said "for now"

I'm happy we made it to the playoffs at least for what was supposed to be a rebuilding year.

Anyway... About that frog meet


----------



## oddlot

Yeah about that meet,George do we have a tentative date yet.......now that we don't have to worry about the eagles conflicting with it


----------



## Erikb3113

I've been in football Hibernation for weeks now  HTTR  Anybody working with Kelly Amazonica that might be attending?


----------



## Gnarly

I'd like to attend as well


----------



## eos

oddlot said:


> Yeah about that meet,George do we have a tentative date yet.......now that we don't have to worry about the eagles conflicting with it


^ LOL 

Anyway, I haven't been an active frogger lately. What's the word on this gathering?


----------



## eos

Oh. Totally unrelated, but seeing all this football talk has prompted me to post this image:


----------



## Judy S

what 'bout dem Ravens????


----------



## Julio

we can talk Football at the meeting, lets decide on a date since its fastly approaching before you know it.


----------



## oddlot

Julio said:


> we can talk Football at the meeting, lets decide on a date since its fastly approaching before you know it.



Agreed,George.......Hello George


----------



## ggazonas

I think i want to push it back to March, a lot is going on in february and if it snows at all even on the weekend i'll have to work, so i'm feeling safer with March. Any weekend is fine with me.


----------



## ggazonas

Erikb3113 said:


> I've been in football Hibernation for weeks now  HTTR  Anybody working with Kelly Amazonica that might be attending?


I have tads of the kelly amazonicus


----------



## carola1155

ggazonas said:


> I think i want to push it back to March, a lot is going on in february and if it snows at all even on the weekend i'll have to work, so i'm feeling safer with March. Any weekend is fine with me.


Any preference on day? Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## tclipse

It's been too long.. let me know when and I'll be there.


----------



## oddlot

Pretty much any day works for me.






tclipse said:


> It's been too long.. let me know when and I'll be there.


Wow,It has been a long time Teddy.


----------



## Armson

carola1155 said:


> Any preference on day? Saturday or Sunday?


My vote is for Sat.

I would hate to make a 3.5 hour trip on sunday night just to have to go to work the next day. 

Are there any weekends we need to avoid in March? 
I was worried about an Eagles super bowl victory parade, but I hear that got postponed till next year .


-B


----------



## oddlot

Armson said:


> I was worried about an Eagles super bowl victory parade, but I hear that got postponed till next year .
> 
> 
> -B



Uh ,it's postponed indefinitely


----------



## carola1155

Sometimes I hate you guys.....


----------



## Armson

oddlot said:


> Uh ,it's postponed indefinitely


NO!
It's being held next year! 

-B


----------



## oddlot

Armson said:


> NO!
> It's being held next year!
> 
> -B



YEAH....!!!!! Let me know how that works out for you


----------



## ggazonas

Well do it saturday March 8th at noon. Hope that works if not we can change it.


----------



## Judy S

probably have a blizzard....


----------



## ggazonas

Judy S said:


> probably have a blizzard....


if so then it goes to the following week


----------



## Judy S

always a good thing to have a backup plan at this time of year...am looking forward to attending my first MADS...I'll probably win the "oldest person" attending award... Who's making up the name tags???


----------



## Erikb3113

That day sounds good for me! Might get a car load of us from NOVA


----------



## ggazonas

I'll have some adults frogs for sale, including a group of hawaiians, pair of ancon hill, sexed matecho, giant orange, man creek pumilio, costan rican auratus, intermedius, veradero, green lamasi, abesio altamazonica and possibly a few others.


----------



## tclipse

I'll have a proven male Black Jeans for sale along with a ton of 10g's, 10g verts, 12x12x18 and 18" cube zoo meds/exo terras. Also some 48" dual bulb T5 fixtures


----------



## Erikb3113

I have two nominant Imitator males separated out from the group if anyone is looking for one. Could probably pull a female too if the interest was there.


----------



## Tricolor

What I might have at the meet. Probably only bring if there is interest.
Veraderos, vanzos, Yellow, orange,mint terribilis, orange bi color, leuc, azureus, bakius , esperanza.
Other possibles if big enough, cayo de aqua, caucheros, highland tri's, black sauls, Thanks John


----------



## cbreon

Looking forward to this meeting!

I need:
Salt Creek Males
Loma Partida Males
live oak leaf litter (Jeremy?)

I could bring:
Quepos sub adults
Caucheros sub adults
Spotted Eldorado juvies

Pm if you're interested


----------



## cbreon

Also, I considered putting together a large brom order from Michael's Bromeliads, pm me if you're interested.


----------



## brog32

I am looking forward to the meet and will have a few animals available including a large proven male Oyapok, juvie to adult banded imitators, juvie spotted el dorado (only if Craig runs out), juvie highland bronze Auratus, and a good supply of Oyapok froglets. Feel free to contact me with any questions. Stay safe in this crazy weather.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I will be there (when is it?) 
I just posted an ad for some customer tanks I can bring. Ad should be posted today. I can also bring feeders and true sips if there is any interest.


----------



## carola1155

Jeremy, I think this was the last update on the date...



ggazonas said:


> Well do it saturday March 8th at noon. Hope that works if not we can change it.


----------



## ggazonas

carola1155 said:


> Jeremy, I think this was the last update on the date...


Its March 8th, provided we do not have a big snow or winter storm event around or on this time it is still on. If we do have to reschedule it will be the following weekend. I will try not to have to reschedule it.

Time is noon.

My address is 232 Wyncote road, Jenkintown, Pa 19046, I am easily accessed from the PA turnpike, 309, 611 and 476.

If you get lost you can call me 908 309 1844.

For those coming to the meeting I will have special pricing on frogs I'm selling. Below is the list

Male basti $75
Male almirante $75
El dorado froglet $60
Banded Leuc Group of 4 $240
Matecho female $40
Giant orange adult $60
Verodera adults $45 ea
Hawaiin breeding group of 4 $200
Bakhius mtn breeding pair $180
Oyopok adult $50

I am also selling some tanks and aluminum racks.I would like to sell them as sets. All tanks have mist king nozzels on them. 

Rack 1- 6 15"x16"x17" protean tanks, aluminum rack and mist king nozzels $750.00
Rack 2- 4 22.5"x24"x18" protean tanks, aluminum rack and mist king nozzels $830.00
Rack 3- 12 15"x16"x17" protean tanks, aluminum rack and mist king nozzels $1350.00

Additional 15"x16"x17" protean tanks with nozzels are $75 each
I also have a 90 gallon protean tank with 2 double mist king nozzels and a waterfall $240.00

Those prices are firm on the tanks.


----------



## oddlot

Wow George,you're selling off your tanks and racks?!?!? Are you getting out of frogs?


----------



## scoy

I will be making a cork run in the next few days if anyone wants something let me know. 5lbs $35 or 10lbs $60. I dont plan on bringing extra so let me know if you want any.


----------



## mydumname

If you end up going after hamburg this Saturday passes let me know, I may want some cork.


----------



## scoy

Will do, I'll prolly go the end of next week so enough people have time to see this.


----------



## oddlot

Josh,any idea,how much cork flats in those weights roughly?


----------



## scoy

Honestly no, but the last prices were for tubes. Flats are 5lbs $30 &10lbs $50. With tubes I usually get around 13 pieces of 12" long tubes with 3" diameters in 10lbs . For flats it will depend on what size your looking for. For anyone qho wants any cork I will do my best to get the exact pieces your looking for.


----------



## ggazonas

oddlot said:


> Wow George,you're selling off your tanks and racks?!?!? Are you getting out of frogs?


Not getting out just selling a few things off. About half my collection I'm selling. I'll still 30 tanks and the big display tank


----------



## ggazonas

Pictures of racks and tanks for sale


----------



## JeremyHuff

I am looking for a large number of orange and dwarf striped isopods. Please pm me if you can help.


----------



## ggazonas

I am also going to sell the following.

Breeding pair of Citronella tincs 
Breeding pair of Cobalt tincs
Group of Nilo truncatus
email for info


----------



## Halter

I also will be attending! This is my very first meet and I look forward to meeting other members.

I can bring:

Corkbark tubes and flats (smaller and larger) 
My fruit fly media

sexed pairs of patricias *big*
trio of costa rican auratus 7m oow
Azureus froglets 
Patricia froglets
Red eye tree frogs
starry night reed frogs

Check out my website www.genesisexotics.com , if there is anything that anyone would want just let me know. I look forward to it!


----------



## carola1155

Anyone happen to have an extra male Azureus? looks like I have a 1.2 trio... would like to either make 2 pairs out of it or even swap a female for a male.

I'll have 5 or 6 vanzos available by the meet too... I believe they morphed in November (I'd have to check the date on the tub when I get home). I could do some good group pricing if you take them all. PM me


----------



## Tricolor

I have a group of abesio's available. i believe a 2.2 group. They did lay eggs once for me and I did get one good tad. I have not had anymore laying unless they are hiding the eggs. asking 400.00 for group. John


----------



## frogcrazy

Looking to pick up a culture or two of flour beatles. Please pm if you will have any available at the meet.
Thanks in advance
Darran


----------



## Tricolor

forgot, I have a very proven pair of Bakius available.


----------



## carola1155

carola1155 said:


> Anyone happen to have an extra male Azureus? looks like I have a 1.2 trio... would like to either make 2 pairs out of it or even swap a female for a male.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have 5 or 6 vanzos available by the meet too... I believe they morphed in November (I'd have to check the date on the tub when I get home). I could do some good group pricing if you take them all. PM me




Vanzos are spoken for. 

Still looking for the male azureus though. Can trade my extra female or buy outright.


----------



## scoy

I have a few frogs that need new homes. I'm willing to give really good deals in order to make room. I have chazuta, tarapoto, bl vents, veradero, vanzolini, and cristobal froglets some are near adult size. I also have a pair of bastimentos and trio of iquitos. I also have giant orange isos if anyone needs any. If interested in anything shot me a pm and I'll give you more details.


----------



## oddlot

frogcrazy said:


> Looking to pick up a culture or two of flour beatles. Please pm if you will have any available at the meet.
> Thanks in advance
> Darran


I got you Darran.pm sent.


----------



## ggazonas

Still available for the meet

Breeding pair of cobalts 200
Breeding group of hawaiian auratus 125
male almirante 75
eldorado juvie 60
Oyopok adult 60
Giant orange adult 60
basti male 80
Veraderos 45 each

Also thinking of selling adding Orange galact group..may add others als0 

Also reducing the price on the group of 4 banded leucs to $160

All the aluminum rack/tank combos still available, make me an offer if interested.

Group discounts available


----------



## ngeno626

George I sent you a pm.
im looking for a culture or 2 of both silver and pink springtails.


----------



## traveler13

Hey john, can you post pics of the abesio's you are selling?


----------



## Tricolor

Here's one. they are in a heavily planted tank and hard to photo sometimes. If you give me your email I can get more photos to you


----------



## traveler13

I sent you a PM with me email.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I have these feeders to bring:
Black hydei
Golden hydei
Turkish gliders
Bean beetles
Flour beetles
Lesser wax worms
Pink springtails
Silver springtails
Blue springtails
Temperate white springtails
purple isopods

I also have two trios of true sips for sale. I had them in the classifieds for$500 but for this meet only I will sell them for $400

I prefer preorders because I may head into Philly after the meet and don't want stuff freezing.


----------



## DamianR

If anyone will have live oak leaves i will like to buy some or trade for White Isos and Purples .. please pm me. 

thanks 
Damian


----------



## oddlot

JeremyHuff said:


> I have these feeders to bring:
> Black hydei
> Golden hydei
> Turkish gliders
> Bean beetles
> Flour beetles
> Lesser wax worms
> Pink springtails
> Silver springtails
> Blue springtails
> Temperate white springtails
> purple isopods
> 
> I also have two trios of true sips for sale. I had them in the classifieds for$500 but for this meet only I will sell them for $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer preorders because I may head into Philly after the meet and don't want stuff freezing.




Jeremy,please put 2 blue springs aside for me.


----------



## jckee1

Jeremy,
Can you save me a silver spring culture?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddlot

I'll have for sale or trade some regular magnolia leaves,southern magnolia leaves and some nice course excelsior.I may bring only what's ordered unless I'm feeling ambitious the night before.I can make box deals on the excelsior.Pm me if you need some.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

I look forward to seeing everyone Saturday,hopefully the weather will be ok,and there will be a good turnout! If anyone is interested in the following,i can bring if paypaled in advance.

O.pumilio Cayo De Agua 4 month old $ 90.00 ea. 2/$175.00

O.pumilio Almirante 6-7 month old (and awesome looking!) $85.00ea
2/$160.00

O.pumilio Eldorado-2.2 breeding group-PROLIFIC! $375.00

O.pumilio Escudo (beauty!) 6 month old $150.00

O.pumilio Esperanza(purple/red/blue parents) 6 month old $90.00

R.imitator chazuta 3-4 month old $ 45.00ea 3/$125.00

R.imitator tarapoto 3-4 month old $45.00 ea. 3/$125.00

R.flavovittata 4-6 month old $75.00 ea.

P.bicolor -green-leg(Sean S.line) $50.00 ea

D.tinctorius Matecho-Young adults 0.0.2 $ 75.00 ea.

D.tinctorius Azureus 3-4 month old 0.0.11 $35.00 ea. 4/$125.00

Pics provided on request!

pm ok! or email at : [email protected]

Thanks,Ron


----------



## Tricolor

Just updating what I can bring. 
Proven pair bakius
proven group abesio
1 esperanza
Solid orange bi color (Stewart I believe)
Orange terribils
yellow terribilis
vanzos
Mints and tricolors sold out


----------



## mydumname

I can bring the following but I only really plan to if presold. Please PM or email at [email protected] and indicate for MADS pickup. See my feedback thread in my signature.

1 Standard Lamasi - 3-4 months and growing well - $350 - I have 2 that should morph, possibly prior to the show. You can reserve these as well if you want a group.

1 Green Legged Lamasi - 3-4 months - $40 - more on the way

Proven group of 5 Panama Green and Black Auratus - $250

Proven Vittatus Group - either 5 or 6, I forget which size I ended up using and they are never out at same time - $200

5 Intermedius - 1 month - $45 each

2 Flavovittatus - 3 months - $75 each

2 Benedicta - 1 month - $75 each with more on the way

3 Yurimaguensis Imitators - 2-3 months - $50 each

Borja Ridge Vents - 1-3 months - $35 each


----------



## mydumname

I have two light fixtures I can bring...see this old ad here 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/154154-some-lights-enclosures.html

If anyone wants them please pm me. 

I also have a brand new 24x18x18 Exo terra. $100...only bringing if presold.


----------



## Tincman

_Hey guys if By chance anyone is interested in any of these frogs I can bring them to the MADS meet... _
*EU Vanzolini Trio froglets, 8-10 weeks out* *$120*

*Young Adult Just Proven Trio of Highland Variabilis UE line $230*

*Dendrobates Tinctorius "Patricia" morph froglets Nabors line, 3-4 months out big and bold $25 each, 4 available this size.*

*0.0.2 Ranitomeya Benedicta Shucushuyacu morph* asking *$180*(really hope I spelled that right!lol), *UE line*, *about 10 months out*, *now adult size & setup right should call/lay if male/female...*


----------



## cbreon

The items below will be priced to move!!!

If you are interested in anything below, please pm or email me @ [email protected] They will be first come first serve and I will deliver them to the MADS meet this Saturday. Pickup at my house is also possible.

Frogs:
Proven Pair blue jeans
blue jeans froglet (6-7 months)
adult escudos (possible pair)
drago colon (9-10 months)
juvie yellow terriblis
Patricia tincs


Brand new tanks:
PROTEAN	TANK (30"Hx16.75"Dx22.5"W)
29 gal high (30"Lx13"Wx18"H)
65 Gal (36-3/8"Lx18-3/8"Wx25"H)
40 gal breeder

Used tanks:
(3) 20 gal long tanks

Lightly used:

Monsoon	RS 409 by ExoTerra

Lighting:
EXO TERRA 16; LIGHT FIXTURE w/o	bulbs
Jungle	Dawn 13	watt light (2 available)
96 watt	bright kit and 6700K compact bulb
(2)LIGHT YOUR REPTILES FIXTURES 
ARCADIA	D3 REPTILE LIGHT
ARCADIA	T5 24W REPTILE LIGHT
EXO TERRA 10.0 REPT-GLO	20W
D3 REPTILE LAMP
REPTI GLO 10.0	UVB
Fluorescent Light w/bulbs (48")	

Supplies:
CYPRESS	STUMPS	(2)
COCOA PODS
VARIABLE SPEED SQUIRREL FANS (many)
Excelsior
Resin tree stump


----------



## mydumname

I wouldn't mind moving a few frogs so here are some adjusted prices


Both flavo for $125 instead of $150.

All three yurimaguensis imitators for $125 instead of $150

Proven panama auratus group for $220 instead of $250

Two Benedicta at $130 instead of $150


----------



## mydumname

I might bring some 2 month old solomon island leaf frogs if someone wants something different then darts.


----------



## ggazonas

Final Frog List

Breeding pair of cobalts 200 proven
Breeding pair of Yellow Backs 225 proven 
Breeding group of hawaiian auratus 125 proven
male almirante 75 calling
eldorado juvie 60
Oyopok adult 60
Giant orange adult 60
basti male 80 calling
Veraderos 45 each 1 calling
Orange Galact Groupof (3) 160
Banded Leuc Group of (4) 160
Buena Esperanze anthonyi breeding trio $125 proven
Rio Saladillo anthonyi $30 each

Free Female Crested Gecko

15x16x17" Protean Tank $75
All the aluminum rack/tank combos still available, make me an offer if interested.

Group discounts available


----------



## tclipse

Frogs:
-1 Proven Male Black Jeans Pumilio - Frye Line - $175 (trades possible)

Gear:
- 5X 12x18" Exo/ZM - $25 each. Three have had the tops replaced with glass.
- 5X (or more) 10 gallons with glass lids - $10 each with lids included. 
- Aqueon 46 Bowfront with maple stand & glass lid - stand is a bit faded, normal wear/tear but no major marks, glass has some saltwater stains that could take some work to get out - $100 for tank & stand 
-55 gallon (brown frame) - $20, no lids
-30 gallon with single bulb T8 hood (brown frame) - no glass lid, just the plastic hood - $20
-3X 48" rack lighting fixtures, dual T5 HO - $25 each, some will need one or both bulbs.

Gear pics here:








Plants have been/will be removed from the tanks for sale.


----------



## Julio

I have 3 males Nicaraguan Blue jeans
Brent brock line $100 each
8-9 months old

Open to trades. let me know.


----------



## CJW

Sounds like, fun, count me in. Might bring some plants but mostly just looking for something to fill some of my empty tanks


----------



## cbreon

I have a nice female adult patricia for $40 obo

A really nice 1.1.1 proven blue jean group $400 obo

and most of the tanks, supplies, and lights are still available. I also have some custom planted tanks available for very reasonable prices.

pm or email me if you are interested...


----------



## msb5446

So... this is a rare... And I do mean RARE moment where I get to go out of my house and actually (knock on wood) for really really real have a babysitter for my kiddos. For those who know me, this is as rare as winning the lottery, LOL... Maybe I should play the lottery this weekend...  May have some frogs I can offer up, but need to double check who is ready to go. I will definitely be there, and for once, not toward the end and without the pressure of having to rush home to the other half who will actually be tagging along... Now, to keep my fingers crossed the kiddos behave long enough to allow me a few hours of kid free, no pressure time to talk frog and just breathe, LOL... See everyone on Saturday... May have a list posted tonight of some frogs available. If not tonight, definitely tomorrow. Yay for kid free frog time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tincman

Hey Guys, Id really like to Move a group of frogs or 2 as Im going away & my Frog Assistant has a lot on her plate right now.. 10% off those prices for anyone taking any 2 groups of them at the Meet.. 



Tincman said:


> _Hey guys if By chance anyone is interested in any of these frogs I can bring them to the MADS meet... _
> *EU Vanzolini Trio froglets, 8-10 weeks out* *$120*
> 
> *Young Adult Just Proven Trio of Highland Variabilis UE line $230*
> 
> *Dendrobates Tinctorius "Patricia" morph froglets Nabors line, 3-4 months out big and bold $25 each, 4 available this size.*
> 
> *0.0.2 Ranitomeya Benedicta Shucushuyacu morph* asking *$180*(really hope I spelled that right!lol), *UE line*, *about 10 months out*, *now adult size & setup right should call/lay if male/female...*


----------



## Halter

I will be bringing an entire box of cork tubes...Each will be priced and labeled..Some probably as low as $5 and expensive as $15. They are nice tubes.

I will also be bringing free samples of my fruit fly media to give out to all the members that come (as long as I have time to make it tomorrow).

I have 3 sexed pairs of Patricias that are big! Already starting to court and call. For mads only $140 per pair! I also have a NICE TRIO I would let go for $200 
I also have 2 azureus froglets, 5 patricias froglets, campana froglets, and sub adult trio of green and blacks

I can bring the darts by request. I may bring a few pairs of the patricias with me so people can see them.

I will be bringing some of my red eyes (well started) and starry night reeds (well started). $20 

If anyone needs any excelsior i can bring stuffed gallon bags. I can also bring some ff cultures if anyone would need em' 
I can post some more pictures tonight of the darts.



 


*older picture, they have gotten bigger*

I will update more pictures tonight so people can see my availability
check out my website at www.genesisexotics.com

Thanks


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'm looking for a male azureus, male inferalanis, male mint terribilis, female popa pumilio, and a female basti


----------



## Judy S

anyone interested in FREE dubia roaches???? Gees, you can't make these things stop...they'll be a mixed group in a 4 oz. cup.....


----------



## oddlot

Judy,I'll take what ever dubia you have available.


----------



## frogcrazy

Looking to pick up 3 cultures of winless Mel's if anyone is selling them.
Darran


----------



## Halter

Sent from my XT1056 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio

Judy S said:


> anyone interested in FREE dubia roaches???? Gees, you can't make these things stop...they'll be a mixed group in a 4 oz. cup.....


I'll take some Judy


----------



## msb5446

Still double checking things, been crazy overloaded this week with appointments galore, but may have some Veradero, Standard Imi, and FG Blue-Legged Amazonica juvies available... Would need to know prior to MADS as I don't want to stress them out and bring them out in the cold if there is no interest. Also have plenty of Santa Isabel tadpoles if anyone is interested, haha... Buy none, get twenty free anyone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halter

I forgot to add:

I am looking for a proven male blue and black Auratus. Thanks

Sent from my XT1056 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbreon

frogcrazy said:


> Looking to pick up 3 cultures of winless Mel's if anyone is selling them.
> Darran


I got you Darran...


----------



## Van Robinson

This will be my first attended MADS mtg. I would be able to bring some more common cuttings and some rooted of more common plants if anyone has interest. Some pepperomia, selaginella, pilea, cissus discolor. Some others too. PM if interested. Van


----------



## ggazonas

Address is 232 Wyncote Road Jenkintown, PA 19046

It is probably the only house in PA that has a NJ Devils flag flying from its front porch.

Also I will have food, but you are more than welcomed to bring food, beer and anything else you would like.


----------



## ngeno626

picked a great day George... its going to be 48* and sunny tomorrow!!


----------



## carola1155

ngeno626 said:


> picked a great day George... its going to be 48* and sunny tomorrow!!


Don't go jinxing it!


----------



## oddlot

What,it's not like he thought the Eagles had a chance  That would be jinxing it


----------



## ggazonas

yep, it'll be the nicest day in a long time.


----------



## ggazonas

Down to just a few frogs I'm looking to sell. So for those coming to the meet I'm gonna lower the prices. Below are the prices for people coming to the meeting.

Breeding group of hawaiian auratus 80 proven
male almirante 60 calling
Oyopok adult 40
Giant orange adult 40


----------



## MDfrog

Looking forward to catching up with everybody. This will be my first MADS meet in years.


----------



## Halter

I'll be bringing tons of cork!










Tubes and flats...average price is around $8 - $9 and they are big, nice pieces.

Sent from my XT1056 using Tapatalk


----------



## BUZZ1

Don't know if anyone would be interested...

I have a group of 1.1.1 standard imitator. The female is about 2 years. She's been in a tank with two other females. And the 1.0.1. Are a approx 5 to 6 mos old siblings from a breeding pair I own. One of the two just started to call.

Id be interested in trades only. Maybe another imitator morph (intermedius or veradero), vanzos, sirensi, mints, tincs, auratus, leucs, galacts. Interested in juvies or pairs.

I also have a group of 4 bicolor, 2mos out. I would trade as well.

Pm me if you're interested.

Bryan


----------



## scoy

I'd like to move these chazuta imitators so I'll give them away tommorrow only for $25ea . Some are 5months old.


----------



## Toxic

Sorry if this question has been asked, but what time dose the meet start?


----------



## oddlot

I have preordered southern mag,regular mag leaves and excelsior.Southern mags I only have about 4 bags available.I will be bringing a few extra bags of regular magnolia and excelsior.If you need a box of excelsior,let me know ahead of time.I will trade for plants or microfauna.

I also have a fat 1+year old probable pair of leucs,

and a 2+yr probable pair of small spot leucs.The smaller of the two has called and I've seen what looked like courting.These are German imports from Sean Stewart.

I also have some proven leopards geckos available.

I will only bring animals if there is interest.


----------



## oddlot

Toxic said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked, but what time dose the meet start?


He posted I believe 12 noon.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Last call for bugs. $8 or 3/$20


----------



## tclipse

Jeremy, I'll grab a regular melano culture too on top of the other stuff if you've got one. 


Any of you PA guys know where I can find some Pliny the Elder around town?


----------



## JeremyHuff

tclipse said:


> Jeremy, I'll grab a regular melano culture too on top of the other stuff if you've got one.
> 
> 
> Any of you PA guys know where I can find some Pliny the Elder around town?


Teddy
I only raise Turkish gliders now. I will bring you one.


----------



## carola1155

tclipse said:


> Jeremy, I'll grab a regular melano culture too on top of the other stuff if you've got one.
> 
> 
> Any of you PA guys know where I can find some Pliny the Elder around town?


You looking for bottles or to find it at a restaurant? I've never seen it in bottles (for purchase) in the city. 

Last time I had it was at Teresa's Next Door in Wayne PA (out west of the city).

Your best bet is to check Memphis Taproom, Monks or maybe even Eulogy Belgian Tavern or The Standard Tap. Memphis taproom is in an... interesting... area but it has great food and beers.


----------



## tclipse

I don't think it's served in bottles on the east coast. I checked Teresa's and Memphis websites earlier this morning, no dice on the tap lists... I'll check out the others. Thanks!


----------



## ngeno626

Teddy I'llcall a few of the beer stores by me but I don't think they carry it either.


----------



## carola1155

ngeno626 said:


> Teddy I'llcall a few of the beer stores by me but I don't think they carry it either.



They don't send bottles to Jersey... That much I know.


----------



## mydumname

Can anyone in NY get fruli? Stuff was good...some bar near frog day had it.


----------



## carola1155

mydumname said:


> Can anyone in NY get fruli? Stuff was good...some bar near frog day had it.


haha Greg and his neverending quest for Fruli... I'm telling you man just try some other Lambic/beer mixes.


----------



## msb5446

It was a pleasure to see everyone again at George's for the MADS meet! Child free time took a bit of a twist thanks to some nonsense, but I still managed to make it out and thoroughly enjoyed seeing everyone. Thanks for hosting, George, and thanks to those who who worked with a tight spot I was unexpectedly thrown into. You guys forever remind me how positively amazing the folks I have met in this hobby are. You know who you are and I will leave it at that. Always get a laugh when people recognize me thanks to my shock red hair on my avatar, LOL. Was a pleasure to meet Judy S in person - what a sweetheart she is! All-in-all, aside from some non-MADS related hiccups, it was a great meet, IMHO... Hey, a chance to have kiddo free time and have some intelligent conversation or talk frog instead of subjecting myself to another kid show on Sprout TV I have probably seen 50 gazillion times? Couldn't ask for more... Well, maybe those True Sips Jeremy had or some terribilis from John when I am not overextended and broke, haha... Thanks for having me and allowing me to enjoy some rare kiddo free time in the company of some awesome froggers! 

Melody 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DamianR

Great meeting, had a great time. Was great to see old faces and some new ones, weather of course did not hurt. 

Thanks George for opening your house to us.


----------



## jckee1

Always a great time. It was of course nice to see familiar faces and new ones and a few I hadn't seen in a couple years. Thank you George!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pa.walt

tim, john, and I also had a good time. as usual didn't talk to everyone I wanted to.
wish I could of bought more stuff. 
also we almost lost judy even before she had a chance to even get into the door. she found the snow was softer than it looked. but I at least made sure the beer was ok.


----------



## oddlot

Great time as always!Thanks for your generosity and opening your home to us!Good to see everyone and some new faces.Oh yeah, George, Kim says thankyou for the monster show tank (Already in the rack and getting some love)


----------



## Halter

Really was a great time! Thank you very much George for allowing us to utilize your beautiful house. It was great to finally meet other members and talk frogs.

I look forward to the next!


----------



## Julio

Great and big turnout, thanks George, Sarah and tommy for hosting.

Great talking to everyone hope we have another big meeting soon.


----------



## Tricolor

Thanks for hosting. Each one seems better then the last. The Auratus looks great George. Thanks again John


----------



## ggazonas

Thank you everyone for coming. We had a huge turnout, over 30 people attended. I'm glad everyone enjoyed themselves. We'll do this again similar time next year.


----------



## Judy S

As a first-timer to MADS--I'd like to thank you and Sarah (SP? for having opened your beautiful home to us...it was a blast...wonderful to meet the faces behind the screen names--with my AADD will have a problem with THAT aspect...loved your frog room, and I'm sure it breaks your heart just a tiny bit to break it down a little...but for what a terrific reason--Tommy is just the best baby I've seen in a very long time-- Thank you again...Judy S (Judy Smith)


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Great turnout,beautiful day,awesome folks.What a great way to breakup the winter doldrums! Thanks to George and family for allowing us in their home,and already looking forward to the next event! Happy frogging!

Ron


----------



## carola1155

Well... "I'm just stopping by for a bit" ended with me staying more than twice as long as I planned haha. It's ok though, still got home in time to get the brewing done.

Was definitely a great meet with a real nice turnout. Had a great time like always, thanks so much for opening up your home to all of us George. It was nice seeing the old faces and new ones too (and seeing Tim Heath out from behind a table at Hamburg for the first time!) 

So, who's hosting the next one?


----------



## oddlot

carola1155 said:


> Well... "I'm just stopping by for a bit" ended with me staying more than twice as long as I planned haha. It's ok though, still got home in time to get the brewing done.
> 
> Was definitely a great meet with a real nice turnout. Had a great time like always, thanks so much for opening up your home to all of us George. It was nice seeing the old faces and new ones too (and seeing Tim Heath out from behind a table at Hamburg for the first time!)
> 
> So, who's hosting the next one?



The extended stay possibly was helped by the home brew you brought which was kick ass by the way.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Thanks George and Sarah. Enjoyed hanging out with everyone.


----------



## msb5446

I would love to host one in the summer time, if I can find a way to convince the school and/or church to allow parking across from my home... Serious lack of parking, ha. My home is not nearly as big and beautiful, but I would love an excuse to barbecue and talk frog, as long as you don't mind kitties or wild kiddos, ha. Would Annville, PA be too far for most? Just a thought, hehe...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tincman

I had a great time, Thanks for having me Geaorge, Sara, Talking frogs & meeting everyone was a blast…. (I was the tll guy with the tree frog shirt btw)lol Have a good day everyone,
Idris-


----------



## Judy S

AKA "Dubia."...


----------



## Tincman

Judy S said:


> AKA "Dubia."...


Haahahahahahahaha


----------



## ngeno626

I want to thank everyone especially George for hosting! ! 
Everyone was very welcoming and it was great to finally get to put names to faces. 
I look forward to the next meet.
Kcco and frog on!!
Nick

tom beer was great as well!! 
I really enjoyed the American pale ale you made
cheers


----------



## tclipse

Thanks George, Sarah and also Roman! Great time, good seeing/meeting everyone.


----------



## oddlot

What do you think George?Maybe another plant or two,depending on how it grows in.I'm going to dry them out a little bit ,then I figure by the time the rainy season starts,the water feature will be full and I'll have the waterfall going(which of course I checked ) Now I have to vacuum my mess up.Kim's been pretty patient.


----------



## ggazonas

oddlot said:


> What do you think George?Maybe another plant or two,depending on how it grows in.I'm going to dry them out a little bit ,then I figure by the time the rainy season starts,the water feature will be full and I'll have the waterfall going(which of course I checked ) Now I have to vacuum my mess up.Kim's been pretty patient.


Looks awesome Lou, maybe even better than when i had it setup.


----------



## oddlot

Thanks for hooking me up with such a sweet deal! The trivs are a lot bolder than I thought they were going to be.


----------



## slipperheads

Wish I had seen this sooner, Virginia froggers are a little more dispersed and meetings like this are long lost. Maybe next time.


----------

